# OK what is this?!??



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I am not an engine expert nor do I know anything about them. Can anyone tell me what type of setup this is. 

I own a 93' Se-R and want to get my engine modded out like this one.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

It's a top mount intercooler for a turbo system. Turbo is the best way to go if you can afford it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, that's either a DE-T, or a standard SR20 with a Bluebird or GTi-R kit added on. Top mount isn't the best way to go, but it definately works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

samo said:


> *Yep, that's either a DE-T, or a standard SR20 with a Bluebird or GTi-R kit added on. Top mount isn't the best way to go, but it definately works. *


Saves you from ruining the sleeper look by cutting up your front bumper or installing a body kit though... 

roll up with that on stock 13's and get laughed at when you line up against that (fill in the blank)... until you smoke it by a lot!


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*top mount intercooler...*

just outta curiousity,,,,will that turbo fit under the hood of a b13??? or do they make a turbo with a top mount intercooler for a b13??? and does anyone have any pics either installed or not???


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

So where can I find this kit and how much does it usually run(price). 

What kind of numbers come outta this engine setup? Horsepower? Torque? Etc.????


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Looks like a stock bb setup. They run $1700 or so and make around 200 whp with the boost turned up a little.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

its definatly a bluebird sr20det, the gtir has round metal piping to the intercooler. it will fit under the hood of a b13 (from what ive heard) but not the most efficient because of the heat generated. you can run it like that for a bit, but it needs at least a hood scoop to keep the ic cool and anything from melting.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

That is a JDM Sr20de, still 9:5:1 compression with a T25 and top mount intercooler. It dynoed at 215 HP at 6 PSI. When the owner of this SE-R front mounts his car. He is gonna be a real problem...lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Is there a turbo kit for a B13? ofcourse.. checkout HotShotPerformance.... and please
SEACRH the site.. there are several pics and websites about ordinary people who tossed in a Turbo set-up in there car.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *you can run it like that for a bit, but it needs at least a hood scoop to keep the ic cool and anything from melting. *


Where can you get a hood w/ scoop? Do they make them or do people just cut them out of thier existing hood?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Turbo Setup from HotShot


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

"Carbon Fiber Hood Vent•

Add this hood vent to your hood to vent heat from your turbo and radiator. It reduces underhood heat drastically thus offering more cold air for your intake and reduced engine temps. 

Riveted to your hood make it look tough!

18" x 10" $75.00 each

13" x 10" $65.00 each "


http://www.carbontrix.com/

This hood scoop was featured in Febuary's Turbo & High-Tech Performance" Magazine.... in there "Project Phoenix SE-R"


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

does anyone make a complete hood?


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

*complete hood*

Yes there is a manufacturer that makes complete hoods. FiberImages makes them for our cars and they run about $500, they are said to be the best on the market as far as value and strength. 

Some guy on the forum is currently making carbon hoods with a hood scoop and they are expected to be finished and ready for sale by Febuary. They look pretty sweet, I saw they prototype at the Mossy Nissan Meet.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey... thats the same car.. as the Project Phoenix Car in the new "Turbo" Magazine.... and huh.. same hood... but the scoop looks grafted and smoothed in.

Oh yeh sorry about that post for the HotShot Turbo kit.. the one I posted was for the GA16 ... not the SR20.. but i'll find a link for your SR20 kit..


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

im pretty sure that engine is an avenir det witha top mount blue bird det's have a red valve cover


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

im pretty sure that engine is an avenir det witha top mount blue bird det's have a red valve cover


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If I'm looking at the same one, I saw that car last weekend in Ft. Lauderdale (nissan meet). I believe he said that he will be upgrading to an FMIC rather than putting in a hood scoop. I think a FMIC is the best way to go b/c the stock bluebird and GTi-R TMIC's are too small. Those ICs are about the size of my foot and they do hardly anything (especially if they are couped up in a hot engine bay...vent or no vent)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh also, from what I gather from this thread and by the look of it, It's a JDM SR20 (originally n/a) and it looks like he bolted on a bluebird turbo setup to that engine (piping, turbo, IC, manifolds, TB)......

just incase there's someone here that still doesn't see it.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Javon said:


> *I am not an engine expert nor do I know anything about them. Can anyone tell me what type of setup this is.
> 
> I own a 93' Se-R and want to get my engine modded out like this one.
> 
> ...


This motor is in a 91 SE-R. I actually helped install this turbo set-up on this car. The car belongs to Fast91ser on this forum. It is a JDM 9.5:1 motor. The kit is a BB kit with a upgraded turbo. Everything went on quite easy. High compression boost is a good thing. You are a bit restricted to boost levels but it is a kick in the ass at 6 psi. We dynoed the car last weekend and it put down like mentioned 215 whp at 6 psi. Yesterday he actually front mounted the the BB IC and now he is boosting 8 psi. The car is very impressive.


Here is a link were you can see the front mounting of the BB IC:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32659

here are more pics of the car:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31728


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

*Thats my engine*

Just to clear things up, the engine is a 9.5:1 with a bb kit on there. And as Rob mentioned, I put the stock IC up front. It is real tiny, and I have another IC coming up in a month or 2, so this is temporary right now.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

just out of curiosity, what did you need to get this thing running the way it is? i might want to do this instead of going det.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *just out of curiosity, what did you need to get this thing running the way it is? i might want to do this instead of going det. *


My engine was already a strong one, so make sure yours is healthy. I put the turbo kit on, JWT 4 bar ecu, bored maf, and adjustable fpr to raise the fuel pressure a little. And a 3" exhaust.


----------

